# 38mp camera phone



## Jay Khaos (Jul 11, 2013)

41mp actually..

It's kind of like a D800 (with a zeiss lens) except smaller... just kidding

http://press.nokia.com/2013/07/11/zoom-reinvented-nokia-lumia-1020-arrives/


----------



## jdramirez (Jul 11, 2013)

Windows... equals DOA.

I only use my camera phone when I have no other option and more megapixels isn't going to make me rethink that.


----------



## Jay Khaos (Jul 11, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> Windows... equals DOA.
> 
> I only use my camera phone when I have no other option and more megapixels isn't going to make me rethink that.



True... same here.

Although I gotta say, even my iphone 4S can take photos (of a flat, well lit surface anyway), that are usable for a magazine ad. 

Definitely not a first choice, but if given the opportunity to choose between using our t3i with kit lens (and no light) versus one good/controllable light source at work I can use with my phone, I'd use the well-lit iphone photo 9 times out of 10. And I'm talking about product shots...


----------



## dstppy (Jul 11, 2013)

I read 42MP somewhere else . . . guess this is going to be another 'because . . . potato' marketing campaign.

Too bad it's only going to be used to photograph people's food, their drunken friends, or the odd politician that just figured out how twitter worked and didn't mean to send something . . .

I'm glad my iPhone 5 has a 'decent' (for a phone) camera . . . I use it to mail pictures of broken parts to vendors, prices at the store of stuff on sale to my wife, and silly pictures of myself at work when my 7 year old keeps pestering me via our iPod touch . . . 

I'll still take a camera all day every day 

When they start shooting raw, then I might start having a little more respect


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 11, 2013)

Kinda old news in a way, the current PureView is 41MP and it'll operate more or less the same way. Basically they take 8MP output images, so it uses pixel binning, and also auto-cropping towards the center of the sensor to 'zoom' without either interpolating or needing an actual optical zoom. By all reports it's very good, but as is said, it's Windows Phone only which is struggling to gain mindshare right now.


----------

